# Its That Time



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Before we have a repeat of last years running battles,can we officially announce our opinions on the changes made by Zeke and company...This way,all the Monday morning quarterbacks,hindsight analysts,and basketball pundits will have clearly stated their feelings ON THE RECORD.....

I like the decisions made by Zeke,want Sweetney to start with JC.If I had a wish it would be a mobile defensive presence in the middle.But all in all,I like the addition of JC,the selection of Arisa,and the NON addition of Damp

*So,How does everyone feel about the Knicks going into pre season???*


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

we will win the division if houston plays 50+ games. we will win the division if Houston plays 20+ games. Any less...we still make the playoffs but dont win the division.

im worried about our 3 point shooting with Houston out. Tim Thomas is our best 3 point shooter with Houston out and that stinks.

Mike Sweetney as a starter will be better then Kurt simply because of the offensive rebounds he grabs. Kurt Thomas doesnt hit the offensive glass at all. Second chance opporutnites are a really important thing in todays brickfest known as the nba.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

i dont see H20 playing much more than 15 mpg....his knees are shot..but i am really high on JC


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> i dont see H20 playing much more than 15 mpg....his knees are shot..but i am really high on JC


Huh? Ancient Steve Smith averaged 13.7 mpg this year, and his knees were shot like 3 years ago. Houston will average a lot more than 15 minutes.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Rashidi,h2o's injury is not the same as Steve Smiths...H20 has degerative cartlidge from what i read....

time will tell

and RASHIDI...POST YOUR OPINION..you are the MOST SLIPPERY of the posters..lets go..

what do you think of the knicks going in to the season.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

47 wins. Streaky play. Beat great teams, lose to crap teams. I think the division is open to whichever team develops the best chemistry. I doubt it will be us.

But, if we catch fire a lot is possible. But always expecting the best, and that all potentials will be fulfilled, is just too optimistic for my nature.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Beat great teams, lose to crap teams. I think the division is open to whichever team develops the best chemistry. I doubt it will be us.


That has always seemed to be the Knick mantra, with the exception of post-Marbury trade. I still remember Van Gundy's first 2 games as coach. A loss to the lowly Sixers, and a 31 (or 34?) point blowout over the 72-10 Bulls.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

I may have to revise my overly optimistic focast.....I need training camp to se what comes out of our center position...

also,can someone tell me WTF everyone was talking about regarding the new bodies of sweetney,baker and naz????

i am going to have to sit down with my scouts and re evaluate our talent


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> also,can someone tell me WTF everyone was talking about regarding the new bodies of sweetney,baker and naz????


As expected, Isiah (and Mark Aguirre) is not as credibile as he would have you believe.


----------



## NYKFan123 (Sep 26, 2004)

Love them...cant wait for the playoffs..we will definetly advance this year


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

wow,the NYKFan123 putting it out there for all to see..i like your style...i put my vote on hold..i have to see what naz and vin have to offer


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Here goes*

45-50 games in a weak division

Houston won't be really healthy and will play only 15-20

IT will try to trade KT for a center or a dependable perimeter guy

Perimeter game will be inconsistent

Sweetney will be a double/double guy

TT will be TT...end up getting booed..fans will call for Ariza

Depth will be the key for THIS team...that will be the reason we win over the course of the season


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

alfa,totally agree with you except it appears JC may be that perimeter guy..when hes under control,he can really stroke it..

any opinions on big men??are there any???Keon Clark is AWOL...

Just how bad is Jerome James??


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

The Knicks allegedly offered Clark a guaranteed contract and he never called them back. He's a better solution (easily the best shot blocker on the team) than anyone out there, unless the Knicks go the stiff route and get a guy who wouldn't even hold Nazr's jock.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

what is up with keon Clark??he never showed up in cleveland and flat out blows the knicks off???

hes trouble


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

He's coming off an injury, and if I remember correctly, he had a marijuana thingy in the past. He may not be able to pass a physical right now without setting off a red flag.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

And how much stiffer can one go than Batter?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

what exactly was Zeke smoking when he brought in Sundow and The wanger?


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Insignificant question of the day - Do GMs and Owners have to take drug tests, or just players?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

thats pretty funny......

Just players..otherwise Dolan would be on a "leave of absence"


----------

